# Christmas Gift for girlfriend, help!



## Joshh (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, I made this account just to ask advice for a gift for Christmas. My GF works at MAC and has tons of makeup, obvi. Well ive heard her say she needs some kind of storage of somekind for her supplies. I just have no idea what to look for. Thanks for any help


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2016)

You can browse the Traincase section (and its sub-section Stash Stats and Storage) for some ideas of how some of us organize and store our makeup. That said, as she has a lot of it, I would recommend finding a set of drawers that's as sturdy as possible. As in, not necessarily from Ikea.


----------



## Elloni (Jun 29, 2017)

What a wonderful initiative Joshh, what did you end up buying?


----------

